# εσωτερική λογιστική αξία



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2009)

Καλησπέρα,
μεταφράζω μια έκθεση Δ.Σ. και βρήκα αυτό. Ως τώρα είχα δει _εσωτερική αξία_ και _λογιστική αξία_, μόνα τους και ανεξάρτητα. Τώρα, είδα 
[...] οι μετοχές έχουν αποτιμηθεί στην εσωτερική τους λογιστική αξία [...]

Τι λέτε;


----------



## YiannisMark (Apr 6, 2009)

Έ, έβαλε μια λεξούλα-πασπαρτού παραπάνω. Νομίζω πως μπορείς άφοβα να το πεις κανονικά, internal ή intrinsic value.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2009)

Intrinsic value έχω βάλει, γιατί κι εγώ αυτό ψυλλιάστηκα, απλώς είπα να ρωτήσω, μήπως είναι κάτι που δεν ξέρω.
Ευχαριστώ :)


----------

